# Gunsmith in Southeast GA?



## Richard (Feb 5, 2008)

???


----------



## soopadoopa (Feb 17, 2008)

*gunshop*

Whidden's Gunworks

Nashville GA

www.whiddengunworks.net

friendly, standup folks


----------



## ecs (Feb 17, 2008)

Tim Ward. I'll post info later


----------



## butterbean7008 (Feb 17, 2008)

soopadoopa said:


> Whidden's Gunworks
> 
> Nashville GA
> 
> ...




Been there and meet John not long after they opened, great place and service.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 18, 2008)

Southeast Georgia is a pretty big place.

Having said that, Mr. Culpepper in Dublin treated me right.


----------



## Fishman (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gunsmith*

There is one on Brantley County.  Mr Shorty's Gunsmithing.  He is on Post road between hwy 32 and corridor Z.  You can pull him up in the yellow pages in waynesville.


----------



## ecs (Feb 19, 2008)

Tim Ward. 912-996-0974. Brunswick. The man can work wonders


----------

